# Skinny Frog - Help needed



## Jay_ (Feb 10, 2017)

I've got an emergency with a frog I bought at a reptile show I've had him for a week maybe2 weeks and he is extremely skinny and won't eat any advice or help anyone can give me idk how long he can survive without eating I've tried everything and when I got him he was already skinny but it's getting a lot worse


----------



## Joshuats99 (Jan 9, 2017)

Sorry to reply so late. I don't know of any way to "make" him eat. You could try various small live foods. Fly larvae and termites both seem to be favorite treats with mine.


----------



## LRB (Jan 22, 2017)

I've read that feeding fruit fly larvae will fatten up a skinny frog. Not sure how to make one eat though if they don't want to. Maybe some Metronizadole as I hear that helps ones with poor appetites.


----------

